# Hot date tonight need your help, i might get lucky



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I need to smell GOOD for tonight help me decide what to wear.










:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Definitely the Hoppes. 

Definitely not the Brut.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't use men's cologne. I have a heightened sense of smell and it would drive me nuts smelling myself, getting it in my clothes and my car, turning my head, etc.

(Hoppe's does beat the rest of the stuff).


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

I some times wonder if we really need to clean our guns or if we just like the smell of the solvents? haha


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoppes ole # 9 will get it done.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this what this forum is coming to? I know it's been a bit slow lately, but.............is the smell for a woman or a man? Just asking....


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dude its just a joke good greif. 

Im in a wheelchair paralized from the waist down (nothing works) i havnt been lucky since 1989.

Car wreck.

Was hoping for a little laugh not to get flamed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BowerR64 said:


> Was hoping for a little laugh not to get flamed.


FWIW, it gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BowerR64 said:


> Dude its just a joke good greif.
> 
> Im in a wheelchair paralized from the waist down (nothing works) i havnt been lucky since 1989.
> 
> ...


I believe that *berettabone* was joining you in that laugh, not flaming you.

Maybe you have a small chip on that shoulder. What do you think?


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh i guess i didnt read it that way specially the "is the smell for a woman or a man"

maybe i do have a chip?

sorry


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'll put in my vote for Hoppes, with a hint of motor oil. XD

KG


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Didn't mean anything by it....only takes a flip, to remove a chip......


BowerR64 said:


> Oh i guess i didnt read it that way specially the "is the smell for a woman or a man"
> 
> maybe i do have a chip?
> 
> sorry


----------



## prevost (Aug 29, 2012)

well that night is long gone, How did it work for you,, Just Kiddin


----------

